# Dothan Gun Show this weekend!



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone going to the Dothan show? Since I am going to be at the farm near Ft. Rucker for the weekend going over to see how they run a show up in that part of the woods!:thumbup:


----------

